# Wholesale beans



## Chris66 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi,

I currently sell deli and specialist food items at fayres and fetes and as a coffee lover, i'm hoping to introduce coffee (and teas) to my inventory, i hope to eventually roast the beans myself, but either way, i am trying to source suppliers willing to sell 6 or 8 coffees. i'm guessing 10Kg of each to test the market.

so my question on here is does anyone have ideas or suggestions on who to approach?

in a perfect world, i'd import and roast them myself







, but until my knowledge and turnover increase, i'll keep that idea for another day









Thanks

Chris


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Chris

Check your PM box, I have sent details of a contact who may be able to assist.


----------



## uecoffeeroasters (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Chris, may I introduce ourselves to you as a coffee roaster and loose tea merchant with numerous delis and quality conscience wholesalers looking for a premium range of whole beans espresso blends and single origin coffees. We also currently blend about 180loose tea lines and have the capabilities to offer you a signature range of teas as well as providing you with private label retail lines. Happy to send you more information if you can drop me a line with your email.

Cheers.

Dominic.


----------



## uecoffeeroasters (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Chris, hope your well did you get my email OK as I've not heard back from you. Cheers.


----------



## Chris66 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Dominic

No, didn't get it


----------

